# I Developed an affordable Aquarium Management System



## michaeljvdh (Nov 24, 2010)

ITS ALSO FREE  (Control your tank via the Internet)

My system uses the Raspebrry Pi computer as the platform as is able to provide you with temperature data, maintenance records ... you can even control up to 8 AC power devices and do NEAT things like schedule your skimmer. Scheduling power give you the ability to allow certain things to "sleep" during a time in slot in the day. For example .. I always wanted some controls to run my tank at night in low q mode ... switch off skimmer/one pump and have only the moon light running ... Jayfish can do this ..

Have a look guys, let me know what you think .. I have a few people using it around the world already.

Regards,

Michael (Founder) http://www.jayfish.net


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Michael,
this sounds interesting 

is there some place we can view it?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you forgot to include a link.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is probably a good place to start guys: Introduction | Jayfish


----------

